# I am having problems with my (AMD) audio card .. [SOLVED]

## cravengemetzel

Upon "startx," it gives off a persistent screeching garbled noise that does not stop unless I mute the master channel in alsamixer .

```
"lspci -v | grep -i audio" gives:

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series]

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

```

I edited /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf and changed references to "card" from 0 to 1 . (This I had to do in Arch Linux in order to get my soundcard working .)

I just recompiled a bunch of things with the "pulseaudio" USE flag, and I am about to reboot and see if it helped or not .

I am at a loss . Please help me .

*EDIT*

Recompiling with the "pulseaudio" USE flag did not help, however, underneath the garbled screeching noise I can hear the appropriate sounds .

ie. Upon "startx" I can hear the KDE login sound in addition to the overwhelming garbled screeching noise, and I can play a YouTube video and hear the music in addition to the overwhelming garbled screeching noise .

So the problem amounts to disabling this garbled screeching noise .

Also, in alsamixer, I only have the "Master, Beep and BaseFRQ" channels .Last edited by cravengemetzel on Fri Mar 16, 2012 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cravengemetzel,

I think both these cards need snd-hda-intel. Please confirm that, and if so be sure that snd-hda-intel is built as a kernel module, as we probably need to pass it some module paramaters when iy loads.

Its easier to play with module parameters when your target is made as a loadable module, rather than built in.

You clearly have two sould cards, The first (default) one

```
00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series] 
```

is the sound card on your video card. It is HDMI output only and will only have a on/off control.  It only works with the ati-drivers or the 3.3-rc kernel series.

The second one, the one on your motherboard

```
00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)
```

is probably the one you wish to use and you wish was the defualt card if you use the ati-drivers package.

Please use wgetpaste to put your dmesg output on a pastebin and post where it is.

Sight of your 

```
ls -l /dev/snd
```

and

```
lspci -k output 
```

would be good too.

----------

## cravengemetzel

NeddySeagoon,

I do not run an Intel computer . All parts of my computer are AMD, so I do not know why Intel modules would need to be loaded . Furthermore, I do not know where the snd-hda-intel module is located in the kernel menuconfig . I have looked for it before .

The output of "dmesg" :

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566221/

The output of "ls -l /dev/snd" :

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566216/

The output of "lspci -k output" :

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566219/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cravengemetzel,

You actually have four sound cards as shown by 

```
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  6 Mar 15 09:09 controlC0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  8 Mar 15 09:09 controlC1

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 11 Mar 15 09:09 controlC2

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 15 Mar 15 09:09 controlC3
```

Thats the two you have already shown and two more, possibly USB ?

Your lspci -k did not work because the version of lspci you have does not understand the -k option.- 

- edit -

I did not intend you to type "lspci -k output".  I intended you to use the command 

```
lspci -k
```

and post the output from the command. Sorry for the confusion

In your gentoo, do 

```
emerge pciutils
```

and post the lspci output again.

If your other sound cards are USB based, please post the output of lsusb.  If you don't have that, 

```
emerge usbutils
```

We need to get your sound cards into some sort of order, so they don't randomly move around.

From your ls -l/dev/snd, we can tell that sound card 0 is your on board sound card because it has lots of devices. cards 1 and 2 each have a single playback device and card 3 has onle playback and one capture device (a sub headset perhaps?)

Using the snd-hda-intel kernel module does not imply that your PC hardware was made by Intel, only that parts of it follow a specification published by Intel.

I was expecting to see somethng like  

```
00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8357

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

in your lspci.  My PC is also AMD based.

Go into all your sound cards with alsamixer and mute everything except the card your speakers are connected to.

Use 

```
alsamixer -c0
```

 to see the controls on your first sound card, then 

```
alsamixer -c1
```

and so on.  If muting something helps, we have learned somethings about the problem.

When you look at the controls, your on board sound card should show something like

```
 ┌─────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.25 ───────────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA ATI SB                        F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: VIA VT1708S                       F2:  System information │

│ View: Playback                          F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00]            Esc: Exit               │

│   ┌──┐              ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐    │

│   │▒▒│              │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│    │

│   │▒▒│              │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│    >

│   │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│    >

│   │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│    >

│   │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│    >

│   │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│    >

│   │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│    │

│   ├──┤     ┌──┐     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤    │

│   │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│              │OO│    │

│   └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘    │

│   100              65<>65  100<>100   0<>0    21<>21  100<>100  │

│< Master >Headphon   PCM     Front   Front Mi Front Mi Surround  │

└─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

I have the same sound card as you but may have a different codec.

The card is shown in the top left Card: HDA ATI SB a and the codec is shown as  Chip: VIA VT1708S.  What do you have ?

How did you compile your kernel ?

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

hearing scrambled sounds means you have the module loaded.

the hudson chipset is sort of new and might have some childish problems.

here is my blind shot:

try un-muting the rear mic and setting the level to 00.

if that does no help go trough all switches and sliders in alsamixer

----------

## cravengemetzel

Ooops . I should have guessed that "output" should not have been in there . xD

Here is the correct "lspci -k" :

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566315/

I already have pciutils installed, as well as usbutils, but none of my speakers are usb-based, as you can see here :

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:02ac Acer, Inc 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:21b4 Broadcom Corp. BCM2070 Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 138a:0018 Validity Sensors, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive

```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series]

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson IDE Controller (rev 40)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5116 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

"alsamixer -c0" yields "this device does not have any controls" .

"alsamixer -c1" yields the usual alsamixer interface, to which the three interfaces are "Master, Beep, and BaseFRQ" .

Note that "Beep, and BaseFRQ" do not have any volume control . Though "Beep" has the "00" green square .

This means that I do not have "Headphone, PCM, Front, Front Mic, or Surround" .

"alsamixer -c2" yields the interface "S/PDIF," which also has the "00" green square .

Oh my .. "alsamixer -c3" yielded the interface that I was to expect, complete with "Master, Speaker, Speaker 1, PCM, and Front Mic Jack Mode" !!

This is a huge step toward getting my soundcard to work properly .

And anything above "-c3" yields an invalid index .

Here are some (very) rough pastes of the four alsamixer interfaces I mentionned .

```
"alsamixer -c0" :

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.25 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: Loopback                                                                                                                                                       F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Loopback Mixer                                                                                                                                                 F2:  System information │

│ View: F3: Playback  F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                                             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item:                                                                                                                                                                Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                        This sound device does not have any controls.                                                                         │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

```
"alsamixer -c1" :

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.25 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: pcsp                                                                                                                                                           F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: PC-Speaker                                                                                                                                                     F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                                             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: 18.05, 18.05]                                                                                                                                 Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                    ┌──┐                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    │▒▒│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                    ├──┤     ┌──┐    18643                                                                                    │

│                                                                                    │MM│     │OO│                                                                                             │

│                                                                                    └──┘     └──┘                                                                                             │

│                                                                                  100<>100                                                                                                    │

│                                                                                 < Master >  Beep   BaseFRQ                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

```
"alsamixer -c2" :

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.25 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: HD-Audio Generic                                                                                                                                               F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI                                                                                                                                                  F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                                             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: S/PDIF                                                                                                                                                         Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                             ┌──┐                                                                                             │

│                                                                                             │OO│                                                                                             │

│                                                                                             └──┘                                                                                             │

│                                                                                          < S/PDIF >                                                                                          │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

```
And finally, "alsamixer -c3" :

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.25 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: HD-Audio Generic                                                                                                                                               F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: IDT 92HD81B1X5                                                                                                                                                 F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                                             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: -36.00]                                                                                                                                       Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                   ┌──┐                 ┌──┐                 ┌──┐                 ┌──┐                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │  │                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                 │▒▒│                                                                        │

│                                                   ├──┤                 ├──┤                 ├──┤                 └──┘                Mic In                                                  │

│                                                   │OO│                 │OO│                 │MM│                                                                                             │

│                                                   └──┘                 └──┘                 └──┘                                                                                             │

│                                                    25                100<>100             100<>100              99<>99                                                                       │

│                                          <       Master       >      Speaker             Speaker 1               PCM          Front Mic Jack Mode                                            │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                                                                              │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

----------

## cravengemetzel

I have changed the references to "card" in /etc/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf to the value of "3" .

Everything now seems to work as it should .

Marking this thread as solved, for now .   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

